# Latest Kontakt 6.6 Update Bug?



## TRKStudios (Jul 21, 2021)

After updating to the latest Kontakt version 6.6 here, I noticed some libraries (specifically Spitfire's) loads with no sound. The tree mic appears to be fully loaded however the close and ambients load at "0" instead of full up and off as before. Noticed this in Spitfire's Joby Burgess Percussion library so far but haven't dove deeper to see if it's happening in others. (I'm in Cubase Pro 10.5)

Just curious if anyone else has noticed some bugs like this with the latest update?


----------



## tack (Jul 21, 2021)

TRKStudios said:


> Just curious if anyone else has noticed some bugs like this with the latest update?


No problems here. Loaded every patch in Joby Burgess Percussion and a) got sound and b) the C/A mics were up full but off as usual.

Windows and Reaper here, tried both VST2i and VST3i.

My timestamp on the nki files is 2021-04-11 though, so I almost certainly have batch resaved these with probably Kontakt 6.5. That may be relevant here, if there's indeed a compatibility issue with Kontakt 6.6.


----------

